# Probleme beim pdf import



## HammerHe@rt (3. November 2003)

ich habe ein pdf welches ich normal in PS 7 öffne....da kommt dann die "Rastermaske" wo ich Auflösung usw eingeben kann 

folgende Einstellungen:

1200 dpi/inch
proportionen erhalten
und GLÄTTEN an

nun das Problem....mach ich das im PS 5.5 und im PS 7 sehen beide Resultate unterschiedlich aus....

Die Rasterung (Pixelabstufung) ist im 7er weicher als im 5.5 (da sind die Rundungen härter und nich so viele "übergangspixel" wie im 7er)


Jetzt die Frage.....wieso ist das so und was spielt eventuell noch mit rein? Die Interpolation ? (ist bikubisch beim 7er) oder kann/muss ich noch irgendwo was einstellen zum Glätten? Kann in der Maske leider nur einen Hacken setzen..

Am besten reich ich auch gleich nochmal ein Bild als Vergleich nach.

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## HammerHe@rt (3. November 2003)

so hier mal das pic....

links das pdf aus dem 5.5er und rechts das gleiche im 7er
oben nochmal die Maske beim öffnen


kanns mir nicht erklären


----------

